# St.Louis Subs Wanted



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Ladue, Clayton, South County.

Rick
314-962-8949


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

Rick,

I work in the west county area and will be giving you a call here in the next few days or you can reach me at 314-494-8863 or [email protected].

Scott Marquart
Marquarts Mowing and More


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

called you yesterday am, and yet await your response.

pls check your voicemail, friend.

thanks


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Rick, Thanks for the callback this morning !!

I look forward to getting you the specifics you need soon.

Best Regards, 
-Somm


----------

